# Seasons greetings.



## Valvebounce (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I would like to offer the seasons greetings and best wishes to all here and thank everyone for their input through the year, both asking and answering the questions that help us all to improve and for posting your photos which often set the bar very high in the different image related threads. 

Kind regards, Graham.


----------



## Kwwund (Dec 24, 2016)

Many thanks for your kind thoughts and best wishes for all members of this community. You are all helping me be a better photographer. 

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## monkey44 (Dec 24, 2016)

Monkey says - Merry Christmas to all as well, or best wishes for any holiday you celebrate.

Looking forward to a great 2017 in the field shooting, meeting new photo folks, and checking out the excellent images and information on this site ...


----------



## lion rock (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy Holidays to all!
-r


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to ALL of you


----------



## dpc (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2016)

Season's greetings to you all!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2016)

Season's Greetings and Best Wishes for a Happy and Joyful New Year to everyone on this site. 

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2016)

My MP-E 65mm says, "Merry Christmas Tree!"




...and my 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS says, "Happy New Year!"




Happy Holidays to everyone!

;D


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas All and have a wonderful new years


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas from the Flanks of Mount Spokane. We were not supposed to have snow on Christmas day this year, I hate to plow snow on Christmas, but ...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 25, 2016)

As we celebrate, the cat is plotting revenge.....


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> As we celebrate, the cat is plotting revenge.....



;D Ha Ha Ha

Very nice one, Don.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Dec 26, 2016)

To all CR folks & their families: Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and a prosperous New Year!!


----------



## Roo (Dec 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I would like to offer the seasons greetings and best wishes to all here and thank everyone for their input through the year, both asking and answering the questions that help us all to improve and for posting your photos which often set the bar very high in the different image related threads.
> 
> Kind regards, Graham.



Thanks for starting the thread Graham! Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and seasons greetings to all. Hope it's an enjoyable time for you and your families  and hopefully Don escapes unscathed.... ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> My MP-E 65mm says, "Merry Christmas Tree!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done John 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> As we celebrate, the cat is plotting revenge.....



That is hilarious ;D ;D


----------

